# excel 2007 Copy Paste super slow



## everettgray (Aug 14, 2008)

When I use copy and paste or cut and paste in Excel even one cell I get the timer the screen goes grey and excel momentarily says not responding then it clears and the cell gets pasted. Only does this in Excel no other programs affected

I have 4GB of memory running on a AMD 6000+ (3GHZ) dual core processor
WIndows Vista Ultimate w/ MIcrosoft 2007 Office Package

I have installed the all upgrades and running Norton antivirus


----------



## damirchina (Aug 4, 2008)

everettgray said:


> When I use copy and paste or cut and paste in Excel even one cell I get the timer the screen goes grey and excel momentarily says not responding then it clears and the cell gets pasted. Only does this in Excel no other programs affected
> 
> I have 4GB of memory running on a AMD 6000+ (3GHZ) dual core processor
> WIndows Vista Ultimate w/ MIcrosoft 2007 Office Package
> ...


First of all uninstall that funny little thingy called Norton antivirus :grin:
it may be the problem.
Try zone alam, :wink:
Second reinstall excel or Office, try office xp, it running on vista fine
or office 2003 :wink:

best regards


----------



## Peige414 (Apr 8, 2009)

Do you by any chance have any formulas or conditionally formatting in place? I had the same problem where each copy and paste took what seemed like forever. It turns out that my conditional formats were slowing everything down AND making the file HUGE (>15,000K). Instead of specifying ranges in my formats like I did in Excel 2003 ($b$1:$b$500), I decided to take advantage of 2007's new ability to name entire columns ($b:$b). I had about 10 formats written this way. Therefore, each time I copy/pasted a cell, Excel had to work through all 1,048,576 rows before it could finish thinking and paste. To fix this, I specified ranges in all my conditional formats and now the copy/paste works in less than a second!

Hope this helps!


----------

